
Screw Google - NickEubanks
https://imfromthefuture.com/serp-monopoly-strategy/
======
dudus
Mods need to update title. The current title is "It’s Not About Ranking #1 –
The Monopoly Strategy"

Seems to be a generic article about SEO

------
hbcondo714
+1 for learning about KeywordKeg

